# Marius Zaromskis eats eleven unanswered punches



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

> Bellator welterweight Marius Zaromskis faced off today against Russian superstar Andrey Korenshkov at Bellator 78.
> 
> The event featured the Bellator season seven welterweight semifinals, and aired live from the Nutter Center in Dayton, Ohio.
> 
> ...


*Fivekunckles*

Time to look for a new job.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Imo, it seems that he's trying to get up until the last two punches, when his arms went down and the ref immediately stepped in.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

AmdM said:


> Imo, it seems that he's trying to get up until the last two punches, when his arms went down and the ref immediately stepped in.


Still should have been stopped way sooner. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Hard to tell.

Sometimes it looks like he's putting his hands up or trying to stand up, only like the last 3-5 shots look like it should be stopped for me. In fact, half way through those shots I'm pretty sure he tries to grab one of his hands to stop the punching.

Could just be me, though.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I think he's out from the first shot. That's how it looked when I watched it. His legs aren't moving, his arms are just waving around and he's eating punches. This was one of the worst late stoppages I've ever seen, even worse than Maldonado's last fight.

Horrible reffing altogether at Bellator 78. In the main event the ref didn't see an eye poke that led to a TKO. But it get's even better, in my opinion it was an early stoppage. So the guy got poked in the eye, then got dropped, immediately recovered and then stopped by the ref.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

M.C said:


> Hard to tell.
> 
> Sometimes it looks like he's putting his hands up or trying to stand up, only like the last 3-5 shots look like it should be stopped for me. In fact, half way through those shots I'm pretty sure he tries to grab one of his hands to stop the punching.
> 
> Could just be me, though.


It's not hard to tell. He was defending in the same way that Schaub was trying to pull Rothwell into his guard. That was mostly muscle memory.

He may not have been out stiff, but a referee is supposed to stop the fight when a fighter stops defending intelligently. And Zaromskis was just eating undefended shots. Horribly late stoppage.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I thought he looked like he was trying to get his arms up for the first 4-5 punches. Still should have been stopped way earlier than it was.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Late stoppage.
He was out of combat from the first punch indeed. However, he wasn't knocked out unconscious in any moment during that barrage. After the first blow he clearly turns during the fall looking for the coming opponent and right after the stoppage, he is immediately interacting with the referee. You don't recover from that first punch by receiving ten more, so that's the reason he wasn't out cold in any moment. At least as out as Terry Etim against Barboza.

That being said, no need to wait for positive indication of uncounsciousness to stop the fight. The fight shoud have been stopped after the first, maximum third blow as he, although partially awake, could do zero to defend himself.


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

bellator always has some outlandshish shit happen, like when thiago santos kicked eric prindle in the ballls and then in the rematch eric pridnle kicked santos in the balls lol gotta love bellator


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

He wasn't out stiff, he was still sort of moving but very iffy in terms of whether that constitutes any sort of real defense pretty much from the moment he hit the ground. At least no one will complain that it was early though.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

Fedornumber1! said:


> bellator always has some outlandshish shit happen, like when thiago santos kicked eric prindle in the ballls and then in the rematch eric pridnle kicked santos in the balls lol gotta love bellator


I actually think Prindle was aiming for the gut, but between his poor technique and Santos trying to move away we got one of the most incredible ball-shots ever.



HexRei said:


> He wasn't out stiff, he was still sort of moving but very iffy in terms of whether that constitutes any sort of real defense pretty much from the moment he hit the ground. At least no one will complain that it was early though.


True, but he doesn't have to be out stiff. MMA-Sportsman really hit the nail on the head with his summary.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Fedornumber1! said:


> bellator always has some outlandshish shit happen, like when thiago santos kicked eric prindle in the ballls and then in the rematch eric pridnle kicked santos in the balls lol gotta love bellator


It's not only that it happened, it's the way it happened.


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> It's not only that it happened, it's the way it happened.


lawlz the ref kept saying "no shots to the nuts" oor somthing like that, then BOOM


----------



## Magog (Jan 20, 2008)

HexRei said:


> He wasn't out stiff, he was still sort of moving but very iffy in terms of whether that constitutes any sort of real defense pretty much from the moment he hit the ground. At least no one will complain that it was early though.


You can always tell who the pride fans are LOL real easy by responses like these. It was late. It was real late. He was in alot trouble.

You should stop listening to uncle bas.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think the awkward way his leg was pinned between them is likely what delayed the ref jumping in.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Magog said:


> You can always tell who the pride fans are LOL real easy by responses like these. It was late. It was real late. He was in alot trouble.
> 
> You should stop listening to uncle bas.


What the hell are you talking about? All I said is that he wasn't stiff. I didn't say that some might not consider it late. And yeah, I am a Pride fan. Who cares?


----------



## Magog (Jan 20, 2008)

HexRei said:


> What the hell are you talking about? All I said is that he wasn't stiff. I didn't say that some might not consider it late. And yeah, I am a Pride fan. Who cares?


To qoute the annoucner from rumble at the rock "the ref generally lets someone get beat half to death over there."

*I'm simply explaining considering your fan back ground why you have a pre disposition to letting a fighter take un uncessary damage.*


----------

